
The Hash Monster: ESP-32 Tamagotchi for WiFi Cracking - wolframio
https://telescope.ac/petazzoni/the-hash-monster-esp32-tamagotchi-for-wifi-cracking
======
ovi256
If you enjoy this kind of RF hacking tool, you may enjoy the Flipper Zero even
more:

[https://flipperzero.one/](https://flipperzero.one/)

It has 125kHz RFID (for cloning door access badges) and a 433 MHz transceiver
(for cloning garage door / barrier remotes). This is much more desireable for
me than Wifi.

Wish I could get the same capabilities in a phone case format so I could clone
all my different badges into something I carry with me all the time.

~~~
vs4vijay
Flipper Zero is great! I just pledged them last month on Kickstarter.

------
thinkmassive
I just today decided to build a Pwnagotchi[0], and I've got a spare M5Stack[1]
sitting in a closet, so it looks like I now have two projects for this
weekend!

Even though the ESP family has been around for a while, I continue to be
amazed by what people can accomplish with such resource constrained (by
today's standards) embedded systems.

[0]: [https://pwnagotchi.ai/](https://pwnagotchi.ai/)

[1]: [https://m5stack.com/](https://m5stack.com/) (also linked in the blog
post)

~~~
outworlder
By today's standards, indeed. Those devices are very powerful for their size.
A single one would be able to coordinate a fleet of moon landers.

------
lixtra
Be careful what data you collect:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joffe_v._Google,_Inc](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joffe_v._Google,_Inc).

~~~
kohtatsu
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joffe_v._Google,_Inc%2E](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joffe_v._Google,_Inc%2E)

HN eats the last period; you can use %2E to avoid that.

------
stets
Love these types of projects. I built the pwnagotchi last weekend and
documented the process on YT
[https://youtu.be/2DIPVpcjR1I](https://youtu.be/2DIPVpcjR1I)

I might have to find some part for this now...

------
rcarmo
I have one of these lying around (and spent a couple of hours setting up an
ESP32 camera to work with HomeKit, so this seems like a fun follow-up). The
M5Stack range is loads of fun.

------
caretak3r
I don't know how much confidence I would put into this, but there is an amazon
listing: [https://www.amazon.com/M5Stack-Development-Extensible-
Contro...](https://www.amazon.com/M5Stack-Development-Extensible-Control-
Prototype/dp/B07PWJMNRN/ref=sr_1_4?dchild=1&keywords=m5stack&qid=1599082564&sr=8-4)

~~~
gen3
If you want one, they look to be cheaper at adafruit ($34 or $42 if you want
the motion sensor):
[https://www.adafruit.com/product/4178](https://www.adafruit.com/product/4178)
[https://www.adafruit.com/product/4177](https://www.adafruit.com/product/4177)

or mouser: ($43):
[https://www.mouser.com/Search/Refine?Keyword=M5Stack+ESP32](https://www.mouser.com/Search/Refine?Keyword=M5Stack+ESP32)

------
Woberto
It seems like to protect against this, I should have a long password and not
use words (e.g. mix numbers for letters). Is that correct?

~~~
Thaxll
10-12 "random" characters + WPA2 and you're safe.

~~~
mydnite
And have no children to ask you what the wifi password is.

~~~
Dork1234
Long password of phonetic pronounceable gibberish is also an option.

------
MaxikCZ
I would love if the software stack were extended for on the go usage:

Use HashMonster to capture packets. Send those packets to my mobile phone via
bluetooth. Phone sends it to my PC running at home via mobile data plan. PC
cracks the password, returns back to phone.

That way I can crack passwords to wifis while waiting somewhere if I dont want
to eat my data limit

------
fnord77
kinda amazed you can get a microcontroller SOC board w/ case, battery and a
screen for about 50 bucks shipped.

~~~
tda
And if you are willing to compromise on the lack of case and a smaller screen
you can get them for as low as 6 bucks shipped. Look for the ttgo esp32 with
usbc and integrated lipo charging circuit, can highly recommend them!

~~~
bigiain
Also recommended here.

Check these out. ESP32 (wifi+bluetooth), lora radios, GPS, oled screen, and
battery holder - ~$25US:

[https://www.aliexpress.com/i/32967228739.html](https://www.aliexpress.com/i/32967228739.html)

I have four of them, all work exactly as described.

And what tda is talking about for ~$8US:
[https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32824839148.html](https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32824839148.html)

Or no screen, but with an SD card slot for %5US:
[https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32846099054.html](https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32846099054.html)

I bet that last one would run Hash Monster just fine - if you need a screen
for feedback - they're under $3:
[https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32922106384.html](https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32922106384.html)

~~~
lozaning
The LILYGO® TTGO T-SIM7000G also makes a great autonomous wigle throwie.

tindie.com/products/ttgo/lilygor-ttgo-t-sim7000g/

~~~
bigiain
Ooooh. A nano SIM and an LTE antenna. But no quickly googlable info about what
cellular capabilities it has. I'd _assume_ it does 3G/4G/LTE? Have you ever
used that? (We don't have any GSM/2G left where I am, so a lot of the
inexpensive cellular project boards dpn't work here any more...)

~~~
jononor
It is based on SIM7000G, which is LTE CAT-M1(eMTC) and NB-IoT. So "4G".

~~~
bigiain
Oooh, thanks!

(Goes back to still open tab to order a couple... Don't now what for yet, but
you know shrugs:. Hmmm, I've got Meshtastic running on some other TTGO boards,
I wonder how much work it'd be to bridge two LoRa mesh networks together over
SMS or the internet?)

------
ngcc_hk
ESP32 is crazy versatile. Too busy and should not add more project but this is
very interesting and the 433 one mentioned below.

